# Germany finally deports 9/11 bookkeeper



## RackMaster (Oct 15, 2018)

Took them long enough.

Germany deports man convicted over 9/11 17 years after attack


----------



## Grunt (Oct 15, 2018)

I know the "Wheels of Justice" usually turn slow...but, WOW!

I believe this sets a new record for slowness.


----------



## AWP (Oct 15, 2018)

To be fair, they are probably gun shy given their track record of forcibly relocating people...


----------



## Gunz (Oct 15, 2018)

Good, he's out of jail. Now he can be a target. Time to send a WARNORD to SOCAFRICA.


----------



## medicchick (Oct 15, 2018)

AWP said:


> To be fair, they are probably gun shy given their track record of forcibly relocating people...


This is from @Ranger Psych


----------



## Kraut783 (Oct 15, 2018)

Not unlike the US, gotta serve your prison time first, before deportation.


----------

